# EasySort in Pseudocode



## Tiger61 (2. Nov 2009)

Hallo bin neu hier und habe folgendes Problem. Ich soll diese Aufgabe in Java erstellen, nur leider habe ich erst 4 Vorlesungen in java gehabt und daher noch zu wenig Ahnung davon.
Es wäre nett wenn mir wer den Algorythmus in Java schreiben könnte, den rest schaffe ich alleine
Hier die Aufgabe:
Aufgabe 1

Eine Zahlenfolge lässt sich mit einem einfachen Algorithmus, im Folgenden EasySort genannt, aufsteigend sortieren. EasySort vertauscht zunächst die erste Zahl der Folge mit der kleinsten Zahl der Folge. Danach vertauscht der Algorithmus die zweite Zahl mit der zweitkleinsten Zahl, die dritte Zahl mit der drittkleinsten Zahl, usw., bis er die letzte Zahl erreicht. 
a) Stellen Sie EasySort in Pseudocode dar. 1 Punkt
b) Beweisen Sie, dass EasySort korrekt ist. 2 Punkte


c) Analysieren Sie die Laufzeit von EasySort. 1 Punkt
d) Welchen Sortieralgorithmus würden Sie vorziehen, InsertionSort oder EasySort?
Begründen Sie Ihre Antwort. 1 Punkte) 
Implementieren Sie EasySort in Java. Legen Sie dafür eine Klasse EasySort mit einer Methode public static void easySort(int[] A) und einer Methode public static void main(String[] args)an.  
Die Methode easySort soll von der Methode main aus aufgerufen werden. Dabei soll ihr eine nicht sortierte Zahlenfolge übergeben werden. Das Programm soll die sortierte
Zahlenfolge auf die Standardausgabe ausgeben. 2 Punkte


----------



## SlaterB (2. Nov 2009)

wenn du gar nix zur Diskussion beiträgst, dann gehts in den Bereich Hausaufgaben


----------



## Landei (2. Nov 2009)

Lies mal deine Aufgabenstellung, da steht nix von Java. Keine Ahnung was dein Prof unter "Pseudocode" versteht, denn das kann von ganz grober Beschreibung ("Für alle Knoten, denen noch kein Gewicht zugewiesen wurde:...") bis zu ziemlich sprachnaher Syntax gehen.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Nov 2009)

naja, am Ende schon
"Implementieren Sie EasySort in Java. Legen Sie dafür eine Klasse EasySort mit einer Methode public static void easySort(int[] A) und einer Methode public static void main(String[] args)an."


----------



## Landei (2. Nov 2009)

Ups, überlesen. Aber das ist ja aus gutem Grund der letzte Punkt, da sollte wenigsten für die anderen Sachen eine Antwort kommen, bevor es überhaupt sinnvoll ist, zu helfen.


----------



## ARadauer (2. Nov 2009)

generell machen wir hier keine Aufgaben... ausser ich werde bezahlt ;-)


----------



## ARadauer (2. Nov 2009)

Wir helfen ja gerne. Aber das sind so simple Basisaufgaben, wenn du die nicht schafst kannst du gleich schon exmatrikulieren....

Also grundsätzlich musst du zahlen vertauschen. Schreib mal eine Methode der du ein Array und zwei Indezes übergibst und diese Methode vertauscht die Zahlen an der Stelle der Indizes.

Dann schreibst du dir eine Methode die dir den Index der kleinsten zahl eines Arrays zurück liefert...


> EasySort vertauscht zunächst die erste Zahl der Folge mit der kleinsten Zahl der Folge.



Wenn du diese "Werkzeuge" hast bist du schon fast fertig und dann helfen wir dir auch gerne weiter...


----------

